# Asus X205TA , Micromax Lapbook, iBall Compbook ??? Which one is best for study purpose?



## kool (May 12, 2016)

Hi guys,

I want to buy mini laptop for study purpose (i.e reading PDF files, browsing websites, PPT files and watching youtube videos). Not interested in gaming and photo editing adobe Photoshop software. 

I have searched lot about notebook and mini laptop and liked these machine:


_
Micromax Lapbook 10-11" @Rs.10.5k -15k
*iball Compbook 11" @ Rs.10k (Newly launched)*
iBall compbook 14" @Rs.14k (Newly launched)
ASUS X205TA 11" @ Rs.15k
ASUS E402MA 14" @ Rs.17k_


My budget : Rs.10k-15k 

all above machines have same configuration 32GB ROM, 2GB RAM, Windows 10 preloaded, and battery backup of 8-12hrs. I was planning to buy ASUS X205TA but now iBall has launched compbook, same configuration of ASUS with 10,000mAh battery. *So should i go with ASUS or iball ??  or any android TABLET would be better ? * please suggest me what to buy ? 

Does all these machines support reading big PDF files, 720P movies, and browsing multiple 5-6 tabs in chrome or firefox ?? 


iBall compbook : First Impressions: iBall CompBook Excelance and Exemplaire | Digit.i


----------



## omega44-xt (May 13, 2016)

ASUS E402MA

I'll suggest that because of the bigger screen, HDD slot & Asus is a better brand than Micromax & iball. Buy a 1TB HDD, for it like this one:
WD 1 TB Laptop Internal Hard Drive (WD10JPVT/WD10JPVX) - WD : Flipkart.com


----------



## kool (May 13, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> ASUS E402MA
> 
> I'll suggest that because of the bigger screen, HDD slot & Asus is a better brand than Micromax & iball. Buy a 1TB HDD, for it like this one:
> WD 1 TB Laptop Internal Hard Drive (WD10JPVT/WD10JPVX) - WD : Flipkart.com



I already have  powerful desktop with 22 " led monitor. I want a 11" portable laptop limited usage purpose. I am already using Nexus 7 for reading pdf, watching movies , and browsing sites.

- - - Updated - - -

And attaching HDD will decrease battery life. I mean 32GB is enough for me and i can get 10+ plus battery life.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 13, 2016)

ASUS is no doubt the supreme being amongst the three. Without any arguments also.

But  it is also true that iBall and Micromax has come a long way than it was previously 5 yrs. or more before.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 13, 2016)

kool said:


> I already have  powerful desktop with 22 " led monitor. I want a 11" portable laptop limited usage purpose. I am already using Nexus 7 for reading pdf, watching movies , and browsing sites.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> And attaching HDD will decrease battery life. I mean 32GB is enough for me and i can get 10+ plus battery life.



If you have a tab, then I personally feel there's no need for a limited usage laptop.....

If you want a 11" device then don't even put 14" device into consideration... That 14" Asus even without HDD is a good choice


----------



## kool (May 16, 2016)

Actually i m bored with my 2year old nexus 7" tablet , preciously i decided to buy a 10" tab but a good tablet is very expensive more than Rs.20k so i am thinking to buy a 11" notebook for watching movies and studying purpose.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 17, 2016)

^ Pay heed to the suggestions given by [MENTION=60562]anupam_pb[/MENTION],which is a wise + logical comment.

But for a price tag of Rs.10k,you could easily go in for IBall Compbook(Excealance) or Datamini TWG10(Hybrid),which will serve your purpose and requirement.
Ultimately your take and call.


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 18, 2016)

I bought the iball compbook (11.6") y'day after a demo the last weekend.


----------



## kool (May 19, 2016)

GhorMaanas said:


> I bought the iball compbook (11.6") y'day after a demo the last weekend.



Thank God , somebody bought it. 

Bro, Kindly clear my doubt:

1. Hows display ? Is it IPS display or normal display with angle view problem. 

2. Hows battery  backup on continuous or mixed usage.
3. Does it lag opening 3-4 tabs simultaneously on chrome  browser? or any other browser ? 
4. Hows build quality ? and looks ? 
5. How much time it takes to get full charge  ? 


My main purpose to web browsing, watching  youtube and reading pdf and ppt files only. I dont play games and i dont need storage for storing movies etc. I wanted to buy ASUS X205TA but with same configuration iBall is much better, but dont know about build quality. 


please reply as soon as possible, so i can buy it today. I am getting it for Rs.9600 in PATNA.


----------



## surya kumar (May 19, 2016)

iBall products were good I've andi mobile and tablet but at service centres they deal it with little negligence and time taking. It's based on your use.  





> If you have a tab, then I personally feel there's no need for a limited usage laptop.....
> 
> If you want a 11" device then don't even put 14" device into consideration... That 14" Asus even without HDD is a good choice


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 20, 2016)

kool said:


> Thank God , somebody bought it.
> 
> Bro, Kindly clear my doubt:
> 
> ...



i haven't used it that extensively, perhaps this weekend would do. but nevertheless, clarifications for some points:

1. (will write later)
2. havent yet used multimedia. theoretically its said to provide 8 hrs of back-up (though should be more given its battery-capacity). will write more on this later.
3. used edge and opera. no lag for now.
4. build-quality is very good. lightweight and doesn't feel cheap. looks a bit swanky too (given its colour & dimpled lid-surface). easy to hold. 
5. again, this will have to be noted. will write later.

for your use (similar as mine) it seems just apt!

you can have a demo at any iball store.


----------



## kool (May 21, 2016)

GhorMaanas said:


> i haven't used it that extensively, perhaps this weekend would do. but nevertheless, clarifications for some points:
> 
> 1. (will write later)
> 2. havent yet used multimedia. theoretically its said to provide 8 hrs of back-up (though should be more given its battery-capacity). will write more on this later.
> ...


There is no iball store in PATNA , review  it as soon as possible... i have to buy by this sunday.


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 22, 2016)

GhorMaanas said:


> i haven't used it that extensively, perhaps this weekend would do. but nevertheless, clarifications for some points:
> 
> 1. (will write later)
> 2. havent yet used multimedia. theoretically its said to provide 8 hrs of back-up (though should be more given its battery-capacity). will write more on this later.
> ...



1. its IPS display.
2. didn't get time to test with regards to battery back-up, but a rough estimate safe to say would be avg. of 6-7 hrs. 8 hrs is what is stated officially. i'd say keep your expectation lower. 
5. charging time will let you know tomorrow morning. battery still at 51%. 

my verdict is that you may buy it; its safe. 

just check after buying, bringing your ears close to the laptop screen after ensuring that the room-fan is switched off and there's no surrounding noise, if there's a buzzing sound coming from the screen. if yes, ask the shop-owner to install a new software/firmware that iball has brought in, which takes care of the issue. i got it done today from the iball service centre here. not a bothersome thing, but got it done nevertheless.

P.S. - if budget and laptop screen-size requirement are not strictly limited,                    Lenovo Ideapad 100 80MH0080IN is also a good option. 

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=2608]kool[/MENTION] - charging seems to be rather slow. charged 20% in roughly 2 hrs.


----------



## shijilt (May 22, 2016)

Isnt it gonna going to lag with 2GB RAM.
I was also also planning to buy a laptop for similar uses to use as a secondary/backup PC.
Asus ASUS X205TA 11" is the bets , with more than 10 hour backup.
If you want 14 inch screen , I will sugegts you buy ASUS E402SA (not ASUS E402MA), because it has slightly better processor.

ASUS E402MA/SA has  AHCI support , so if you add an SSD , it will be super fast in file read/write. But the 2GB RAM will bottleneck all performance.

I changed my mind after seeing a 2GB RAM PC struggling to keep 3 webpages in memory, 
I am planning to buy ACER ES1-521 (can upgrade RAM)
You can check the ES1-131, it has a 11.6 inch screen , can upgrade RAM/HDD, + 6+ hour backup


----------



## kool (May 22, 2016)

GhorMaanas said:


> 1. its IPS display.
> 2. didn't get time to test with regards to battery back-up, but a rough estimate safe to say would be avg. of 6-7 hrs. 8 hrs is what is stated officially. i'd say keep your expectation lower.
> 5. charging time will let you know tomorrow morning. battery still at 51%.
> 
> ...




charger must be faulty ...


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 23, 2016)

kool said:


> charger must be faulty ...



cant say.
you got the laptop?!


----------



## kool (May 23, 2016)

in PATNA still 11" is not available they r forcing me to buy 14". Btw, how much time it takes to full charge ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 24, 2016)

kool said:


> in PATNA still 11" is not available they r forcing me to buy 14". Btw, how much time it takes to full charge ?


Hey,hey this is ridiculous!!!!
How can one *force* you to buy something,until and unless there are some other issues???


----------



## kool (May 26, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Hey,hey this is ridiculous!!!!
> How can one *force* you to buy something,until and unless there are some other issues???


in Patna shopkeeper behaves likes boss of their shop , they dont want you to buy cheap , indian brand products. They give so many negative points about  iball, mmx, gionee, xiaomi etc. They only want to sell dell,hp, sony etc. 

Just like that one of shopkeeper is forcing me to buy 14" bcz 11" is not in their stock.

- - - Updated - - -



GhorMaanas said:


> cant say.
> you got the laptop?!



hey bro, got my laptop yesterday, and I am loving it. Didnt charged yet, used 7hrs and still battery is showing 40% left at 30% brightness. 

But I am not liking its display, may be because  i am habitual of using 22" ips led monitor, nexus7 ips tablet. And this time its not IPS.  

Rest is fine, its not lagging at all, opened 7-8 tabs in chrome, playing songs in background. Watching movie is not that great compare to nexus7 tablet.


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 26, 2016)

nice. congrats. yeah the display wont look so great if you are habituated to using the devices you've mentioned. but IPS it is, as per various websites who carry articles on the laptop (but couldn't find the official word of iball).


----------



## kool (May 27, 2016)

GhorMaanas said:


> nice. congrats. yeah the display wont look so great if you are habituated to using the devices you've mentioned. but IPS it is, as per various websites who carry articles on the laptop (but couldn't find the official word of iball).




it took 5hrs to charge from 20%  to 95% in sleep mode.


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 27, 2016)

kool said:


> it took 5hrs to charge from 20%  to 95% in sleep mode.



good. hadn't tried that.


----------



## kool (May 30, 2016)

do i need any antivirus or windows defender is enough? 

Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk


----------

